# Nutcracker recordings



## Karoll (Apr 11, 2014)

I heard several recordings of Nutcracker. Gergiev, Previn, Rattle, Mackerras are good, but I wasn't satisfied. What is the most precision (this is the most important for me) recording of this ballet (highlights or complete)?


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra & Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the Nutcracker-BAllet very much. Therefore I would like to recommend the recording with Yuri Temirkanov and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've read somewhere that the old Dorati recording is good, but I would also recommend Temirkanov.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

For precision, perhaps Karajan or Haitink. I like the lighter touch of Previn and the spirit of Dorati myself, but precision isn't what I look for.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I've read somewhere that the old Dorati recording is good, but I would also recommend Temirkanov.


I like the Mercury Dorati Nutcracker but especially love the Philips/Concertgebouw Dorati Nutcracker-- with the great rendition of the _Waltz of the Snowflakes_.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, Dorati is always terrific, in whatever version you wish. But for something completely different...

Give a listen to the London label, early stereo recording by Ernest Ansermet conducting his Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. This band of French-school players had a special sound that you absolutely will not hear in any orchestra nowadays. French wind playing was very colorful back then, and the orchestral blend was non-homgeneous and piquant. There are lots of old Ansermet/Suisse Romande recordings still available, in diverse repertoire, and they do not deserve to be forgotten. This kind of orchestral sound is history, it will never be heard again, and Tchaikovsky's wondrous woodwind writing was made for it. Ansermet's tempi are a bit more leisurely than is common now; the magic unfolds gently, it breathes, and everything has time to bewitch the senses.

Check out all the Tchaikovsky ballets with Ansermet. I think they're available as a set. A lovely supplement to any others you may like.

P.S. Just checked Amazon. Apparently the 3 ballets are no longer available as a set. I think _Nutcracker_ is available coupled with a Rossini _Boutique Fantasque_ under Solti, but it's a little hard to tell from Amazon's poorly detailed product page. And not a soul has reviewed it! This is a disgraceful state of affairs! :scold:


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Yes, Dorati is always terrific, in whatever version you wish. But for something completely different...
> 
> Give a listen to the London label, early stereo recording by Ernest Ansermet conducting his Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. This band of French-school players had a special sound that you absolutely will not hear in any orchestra nowadays. French wind playing was very colorful back then, and the orchestral blend was non-homgeneous and piquant. There are lots of old Ansermet/Suisse Romande recordings still available, in diverse repertoire, and they do not deserve to be forgotten. This kind of orchestral sound is history, it will never be heard again, and Tchaikovsky's wondrous woodwind writing was made for it. Ansermet's tempi are a bit more leisurely than is common now; the magic unfolds gently, it breathes, and everything has time to bewitch the senses.
> 
> ...


I remember one passage in the Ansermet recording where there is a fast trumpet run that is breathtaking in its clarity and precision. It always impressed.


----------



## Karoll (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you for all suggestions. I'll check them.
For example, this is my favourite recording of few tracks, but this is only short suite 




Dance of the Reed Pipes sounds perfect


----------



## Fpanny (Nov 5, 2020)

*My recommendations*



Karoll said:


> I heard several recordings of Nutcracker. Gergiev, Previn, Rattle, Mackerras are good, but I wasn't satisfied. What is the most precision (this is the most important for me) recording of this ballet (highlights or complete)?


I have 3 recordings. Both you cannot go wrong. Charles Mackerras and Andre Previn, both with the LSO. The third, if you can find it, is John Lanchberry and the Philharmonia Orchestra. Two of the recordings are on EMI or Warner, and the other is on Telarc. You cannot go wrong with either of these. They are all danceable.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fpanny said:


> I have 3 recordings. Both you cannot go wrong. Charles Mackerras and Andre Previn, both with the LSO. The third, if you can find it, is John Lanchberry and the Philharmonia Orchestra. Two of the recordings are on EMI or Warner, and the other is on Telarc. You cannot go wrong with either of these. They are all danceable.


Op is not been seen since 2014


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Slatkin/St. Louis


----------

